# some domestic wb wood



## jbowers (Apr 30, 2014)

Here are some other domestic woods I have purchased or traded here on wb
wormy chestnut
burnt osage
jatoba
Oregon chestnut
and some strikers including honey locust, Kentucky coffee tree, purple heart 2 pieces and a tulipwood
Thanks to those who I bought wood from and if you so wish I can tag you in the thread

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks like you have been busy Josh ! Some more nice calls. What are you using for a finish ?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 30, 2014)

Very impressive calls. Beautiful works !!!! That's a first I've seen with a corn cob. Very cool !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jbowers (Apr 30, 2014)

First coat is dewaxed shellac sanded down and then several coats of Minwax rub on poly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 30, 2014)

Burnt hedge always looks good !


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2014)

Wormy Chestnut is always a cool find. Really like the oregon Chestnut as well. Corn cob handle = too cool!!


----------



## jbowers (May 1, 2014)

I know the corn cob Looks primitive but it sounds great..lol


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2014)

Sometimes primative is good!


----------

